# اجهزة النتقيب عن الكنوز تحت الارض شركه النجم الفضي



## gooold (25 أبريل 2012)

تعلن شركة النجم الفضي التجاري المتحدة عن التوفر لديها جميع أنواع أجهزة كشف المعادن في باطن الأرض. أجهزة كشف الذهب و الدفائن الأثرية . أجهزة كشف الذهب الخام. أجهزة كشف الكهوف و السراديب و الفراغات الأرضية 


EXP 5000 . GPA 1000 . GD 5005 . GOLDEN KING PLUS . GOLDEN GATE PLUS . JEOSONAR 2010 . JEOHUNTER . JEOSCAN . 
6 . LORENZ DEEP MAX . AREX 17 . JEOTECH . GARRET GTI GARRETT AT PRO . GPX5000 . SPECTRA V/3 . GRAVITATOR . NOVA EURO GOLD . BIONIC 01 . SCANMASTER .

أجهزة كشف الذهب الدفين والذهب الخام وعروق الذهب والكنوز والمجوهرات كافة وكشف الكهوف والسراديب الاثريه 

العنوان : دولة الكويــــت - الفروانية - جانب مجمع المغاتير - االدور الثالث - شركة النجم الفضي المتحدة التجاريــــــــة
البريد الألكتروني
[email protected] 
الموقع الالكتروني
ط§ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ظƒط´ظپ ط§ظ„ط°ظ‡ط¨ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ… ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ط¯ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظپظٹظ†ط© ظˆ ط§ظ„ظƒظ†ظˆط² ط§ظ„ط§ط«ط±ظٹط© ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹط§ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆظپظٹط©
تليفون : 0096599094070
تليفون: 0096599094070


دولة الكويـــــت

أجهزة كشف المعادن ,أجهزة كشف الذهب , كاشف الذهب , كاشف الكنوز , كاشف الذهب الخامgolden detector , golden king plus, للكشف عن المعادن , كاشف المعادن , كاشف الذهب , كشاف الكنوز , كشاف الدفائن , كاشف الكنوز والدفائن و كاشف الكنوز والآثار,أجهزة تصويرية


----------



## نور الطبيعة (28 يوليو 2012)

*رد: اجهزة النتقيب عن الكنوز تحت الارض شركه النجم الفضي*

http://www.tjarksa.com/t43384.html


----------



## نور الطبيعة (29 يوليو 2012)

*رد: اجهزة النتقيب عن الكنوز تحت الارض شركه النجم الفضي*

متجر نور الطبيعة

متجر نور الطبيعة

في العيد عيدك عيدين يااجمل الجميلات ,نظافة شخصية , حمام العروسة , شنطة العروسة , حمام بالاعشاب والطحالب , بياض لؤلؤي , تفتيح وتوحيد لون , العروسة السعودية ,عناية فائقة واهتمام راقي , حمامات الاعشاب
كُتب يوم 26 يوليو, 2012

شنطة العروسة من نور الطبيعة ترخيص 1838

الاهتمام والعناية والاستعداد لليلة العمر من اهم متطلباتك البدنية والنفسية ولكي نساعدك على الاستعداد افضل مايكون وحتى

تكون المساعدة على اكمل وجه جهزنا لك شنطة العروسة والتي على مدار 10 سنوات كانت من افضل المبيعات لدينا لرغبة العرايس

اولا ولان كل سيدة تود ان تكون عروسة وتهتم بنفسها مثل العروسة

والشنطة الان اصبحت تحتوي على كل ماتحتاجينه لليلة العمر فاستعمالها يجب ان يبدا قبل زفافك على الاقل بشهرين حتى تكوني ليلة

عرسك متالقة ذات مظهر متغير تماما مظهر حيوية ونعومة وجسم مشدود خال من البقع والتصبغات الجلدية فاتح صافي

لااثر لاي حبوب في جسمك او اثار حب شباب او عنقز او حساسية لاسواد في المناطق الحساسة

ركب جميلة خالية من السواد والخشونة بشرة جميلة ذات حيوية واضاءة لاكلف لاشحوب لااثار ارهاق

شعر غزير لامع براق لاتساقط لافراغات على مدار 10 سنوات اختلاط بالعرائس شنطتنا الان نقدمها تجاوب على كل استفساراتك

من المنتجات الموجودة بها تجدين بها كل مايهمك ويشغل فكرك

طبيعية 100% عناية شاملة سهلة الاستعمال وفرة في المنتجات استعمال 3 مرات اسبوعيا

منتجات البشرة

منتجات الشعر

منتجات الجسم شامل كل منطقة

نظافة نعومة جسم صافي مشدود توحيد لون والعديد العديد من كل مايهمك نرسلها لكي اينما كنتي

مع حمام الغمرة او الحنة ومع حمام الورود والطحالب الوردية والمسك والعنبر والعود

عيشي احساس الملكات فانتي ملكة يوم عرسك وليلتك تستحق الافضل والافضل نور الطبيعة

موروثات الاجداد مع لمسات العلم الحديث مع العودة الى الطبيعة وخيراتها

عشر سنوات من العطاء والابداع والان نور الطبيعة في ازهى عصوره يساعدك على الاشراق في ليلة عمرك

اشراقتك هي اشراقتنا ولن نرضى لكي الا الافضل لانك مع الافضل

اطلبيها الان بالحجز واحكي عن رغبتك في تجهيزها سواء كانت تخسيس او توحيد لون او تفتيح او شاملة

شنطة العروسة لكل عروسة ولكل سيدة تهتم بنفسها كالعروسة ولكل سيدة بعد الولادة تعود عروسة

ولكل من يريد تجديد في المظهر نحن نجهز شنطة العناية بالظبط حسب طلباتك وحسب ميزانيتك لتوفر الاحجام المختلفة

واسعارنا في متناول الجميع

اطلبيها الان 0566710008 للمزيد من المعلومات

نور الطبيعة | نور الطبيعة ,منتجات النظافة الشخصية ,بالاعشاب الطبيعية والطحالب البحرية, خدمات ,تصميم ,واشهار المواقع الالكترونية,بياض , تفتيح لون , منتجات نور الطبيعة ترخيص صناعي 1838,تصميم , ارشفة, اشهار , تسويق , نشر اعلانات , ترتيب اعلانات , كتابة 


متجر نور الطبيعة

متجر نور الطبيعة

شنطة العروسة من نور الطبيعة

## شنطة العروسة من نور الطبيعة 0566710008 تخفيضات مميزة

اقنعة نور الطبيعة

## منتجات نور الطبيعة

نور الطبيعة

نور الطبيعة | نور الطبيعة ,منتجات النظافة الشخصية ,بالاعشاب الطبيعية والطحالب البحرية, خدمات ,تصميم ,واشهار المواقع الالكترونية,بياض , تفتيح لون , منتجات نور الطبيعة ترخيص صناعي 1838,تصميم , ارشفة, اشهار , تسويق , نشر اعلانات , ترتيب اعلانات , كتابة 

نور الطبيعة
نور الطبيعة ,منتجات النظافة الشخصية ,بالاعشاب الطبيعية والطحالب البحرية, خدمات ,تصميم ,واشهار المواقع الالكترونية,بياض , تفتيح لون , منتجات نور الطبيعة ترخيص صناعي 1838,تصميم , ارشفة, اشهار , تسويق , نشر اعلانات , ترتيب اعلانات , كتابة اعلانات في الصفحات الاولى من قوقل

( شنطة العروسة – شنطة سندريلا للفتيات قبل الزفاف – شنطة السيدات بعد الولادة – شنطة تغيير اللوك – شنطة التخسيس – شنطة التفتيح وتوحيد اللون – شنطة العريس – شنطة رجل الاعمال – شنطة المتزوجين للاستحمام الزوجي الحميم – شنطة الاطفال ).

متوفرة بحجمين حجم 500 ريال به مايكفي ل12 استحمام. ,وحجم اكبر ب1000 ريال يكفي 30 استخدام

0566710008 للاتصال

مطلوب مسوقات او عند طلبك لك ولصديقاتك 5 شنط فان السادسة مجانا


----------

